
Show HN: Open-sourcing my CV template [Helvetica, XeTeX, TikZ & Biblatex] - friggeri
https://github.com/afriggeri/cv
======
SeanLuke
There's a problem with this CV: the publications are not numbered.

That's not just a nitpick. It's important. CVs grow to many pages of
publications and when you apply for a job people _will_ refer to your
publication by number when discussing your CV with one another.

I do publication numbering like this:

    
    
        \usepackage{bibentry}
    
    
        %% cventry facility.  Use \begin{cventries} and \end{cventries},
        %% and in between you do \cventry[note]{bibkey}.
        %% Numbering will go across cventry values
        \newcommand\cventry[2][]{\item\bibentry{#2}.  {\bf #1}}
        \newcounter{cventryg}
        \setcounter{cventryg}{0}
        \newenvironment{cventries}{%
                \begin{enumerate}%
                \setcounter{enumi}{\the\value{cventryg}}}{%
                \setcounter{cventryg}{\the\value{enumi}}%
                \end{enumerate}}

~~~
lamby
> when you apply for a job people will refer to your publication by number
> when discussing your CV

Err, really? Seems to me like they would just say "the paper on wireless
networks" or "the one about spreading stuff on blogs" like normal people.

~~~
adeelk
It’s pretty common to have several papers on the same topic.

------
8ig8
Link to PDF preview: <https://raw.github.com/afriggeri/cv/master/cv.pdf>

Thanks for sharing.

I wonder how it would look if the name and title in the header were left
aligned with the left side of the primary column content column? My eye kinda
wants it that way.

~~~
friggeri
I toyed with that idea but ultimately I wanted something in the same vein that
my website (<http://friggeri.net>) so I centered the header. But then, feel
free to fork and experiment ;)

------
gmac
Very pretty. If I had a criticism, it would be that the application of colour
to the first three letters of headings seems random and a little annoying
(e.g. INTerests, EDUcation and -- especially -- ONLine).

~~~
dice
I was really hoping after seeing the first (INTerests) that the rest would
somehow work in STR, CON, CHA, WIS, and DEX.

------
tomp
Since when is black-and-white "ugly"? What if the person looking at it first
prints it on paper and then reads it offline? If I were ever to make a color
CV, I'd make sure that it looks ok printed on a laser, BW printer. Or I'd make
another version for BW only.

~~~
friggeri
Just trying to be witty, I've renamed the option "print". But basically the
idea is exactly what you suggested: have a version which can render OK on
print and where you can specify exactly what shades of gray are used in print
(or plain black).

------
justinph
Designer here. I'd add more leading (line-spacing). More spacing between
sections, too. It needs to breathe.

I'd drop the exclusive use of grey and use black for the body text, at least.
Grey might look nice on your screen because it's very bright, but not
everyone's is, and when printed, can look washed out and like a mistake.
Contrast in body text is good.

------
vog
If would be great if there was a small comparison with the standard packages
(currvita, moderncv). What's similar? What's different? Why writing an own
package instead of building upon the existing ones? Just for fun, or are there
technical or organizatorial reasons?

~~~
achy
The benefits of writing your own package is that you can post it on HN as a
'news' article and have thousands of potential employers look at it without
applying to any specific jobs... :)

------
orky56
Here's my resume: <http://www.ideaember.com/resume>

It's important to stick to the constraints of the medium. Lots of whitespace
and visuals for online and one page for print. Also important to stay
consistent with the rest of the site. Still looking for a clever way to
integrate my portfolio directly into the resume without making the resume too
cluttered.

P.S. In the market for a product management opportunity

~~~
dedward
As an aside, I would drop the very informal use of "thru" and use "through". I
almost said "Thru is not a word" - but some searching says it's made it's way
into dictionaries, to my surprise (and probably to many others my age, you run
the risk of having that word jump off the page as a mis-spell that is only
used in online text messaging or as a shorthand, not formal writing. Or maybe
I'm just getting old...

~~~
jordanb
Thru is used on highway signage quite a bit, "Thru traffic must stay left"
etc. No doubt it began as a necessity: fitting a long word on a constrained
sign. But its use by officialdom must have been hard for dictionaries to
resist.

I believe the -ough construct was one Noah Webster tried to purge from
American English, along with ph- and the extra 'u' in au and ou. He succeeded
on the last points but not on the former.

------
arnarbi
Flashy. Mine's also on github: <https://github.com/arnar/cv>

PDF: <http://www.hvergi.net/arnar/public/cv.pdf>

~~~
levesque
I think you should put journal publications before conference publications, as
they are generally regarded as more important.

~~~
thisAintNoGame
That depends on field. In most areas of computer science, conferences are more
important than journals (journals generally just publish extended conference
papers).

~~~
SeanLuke
I am not aware of _any_ CS field where conferences are in general more
important than journals. Though there are a few conferences whose rigor
approaches journal publication.

I think the standard ordering is: books, chapters, journal articles, strongly
refereed conferences, lightly refereed workshops, unrefereed works,
dissertation. And numbered! Good grief.

------
jedberg
Since we're all sharing our LaTex resumes:

<http://www.jedberg.net/hire_jeremy_edberg.html>

My resume and source code are both on there.

~~~
leeny
i really like that you have both a regular and short version of your resume.

------
kurtsiegfried
Very nice, I like the phrasing of: "Since 2009" instead of 2009 to present,
and the fb://username instead of long URL.

Mine is on GitHub as well, though in the form of a web service serving JSON
objects instead of XeTeX.

<https://github.com/kurtsiegfried/Resume-Web-Service>

~~~
nickbarnwell
I jumped on GitHub for resume hosting as well, although in the form of GitHub
pages instead [1]. Mine is different again in turn in that it's straight up
HTML. I had toyed with presenting it as JSON but decided that would be
deleterious to callbacks at job fairs and the like. No non-startup is going to

`curl -H 'Accept: application/json' <http://#{mysite}>

[1] <http://nickbarnwell.github.com/>

------
Timothee
It looks from other comments that CVs are slightly different than resumes (I
really had no idea, I just thought "resume" was a wording preference in the
US), but I'll question your mention of your high school and "classes prépa"…
M.Sc. from ENS Lyon >>> whatever high school/prep school you went to.

I have recently revamped my resume with one goal of removing unnecessary or
irrelevant information. E.g. I removed my street address (why would companies
need that before a job offer? Not sure, but it's a custom). Granted I then
went overboard design-wise and probably added a lot of graphically irrelevant
things. :)

That being said, yours looks great.

~~~
tonfa
> I'll question your mention of your high school and "classes prépa"… M.Sc.
> from ENS Lyon >>> whatever high school/prep school you went to.

It's France, showing off the elitist school you went to is important, even
years after graduating.

~~~
Timothee
The school (i.e. ENS Lyon), honestly I understand that it's there, but the
high school and prep school? Probably not necessary. (even if it's Louis
Legrand… :) )

To be fair with France, I would be surprised if Stanford grads don't mention
it on their resumes even years after their graduated.

And to be fair with French schools, it seems to me that they're overall less
elitists than US colleges, especially by the simple fact that they don't cost
$20-50k a year. (thinking of colleges like Stanford, not State universities)
The job market after graduation is certainly elitist in the sense that grads
from the better schools will often be preferred just because of their diploma,
but the schools themselves are for the most part open to anybody who can rank
well at the exams. (disclosure: I'm from one of these "elite schools", but I
certainly don't get to "enjoy" it as much because I live in the US. Meaning I
doubt employers have any idea what school this is)

------
synor
What are the colors for? Do they really serve a relevant purpose?

------
Ives
Has anyone managed to compile this on Windows (with MikTeX)? I tried but gave
up after the great error:

    
    
        xelatex.exe: The operation failed for some reason.

------
mouly
The readability can be improved a lot: * The grey text has very low contrast.
* The color coding seems arbitrary * I would indicate links use a blue text,
and remove the turquoise box.

You don't want the CV to take the reader's attention from the content and
answering the question - "do I want to hire this person?"

------
lrem
For the header: don't you feel it's somewhat awkward when the background shows
where printable surface ends? Or is it possible, to find a printer that can
print up to the border of the page?

~~~
friggeri
Yes it might, I usually print it up to the border, but in case I can't, I have
implemented a printer friendly option. When compiled with the `print` option,
this is the output: <https://raw.github.com/afriggeri/cv/master/cv_print.pdf>

~~~
lrem
Yeah, that's real nice. I think I'll use your class as base for my next CV.
Thanks for sharing :)

------
mrlinx
Hey, Liked the template, has a unique design while keeping all the relevant
information in the right places. Thanks. Reading on your work, you have
developed some interesting stuff.

------
jjuliano
Thanks for this!

Here's my resume using this template. With the PDF and LaTeX source-code.
'<https://github.com/jjuliano/resume>

------
mukaiji
"Lycée Louis le Grand" => nice.

------
Stwerp
Thanks! This is great.

------
dabeeeenster
3 pages is too many!

~~~
SeanLuke
It's a CV, not a resume.

In the US, CVs are used largely by academics and researchers in lieu of
resumes. In addition to the standard resume stuff (but usually omitting things
like "objectives" and "skills"), CVs include your publications, presentations,
professional service, products and patents etc., and in some cases grants and
teaching experience. All of it. Unlike resumes, CVs can go on as long as
needed.

~~~
baddox
I understand that the length is standard for a CV, but I can't imagine a
situation where the _third_ page of any document would change someone's mind
about you in consideration for a job, grant, or other opportunity. Wouldn't it
still make more sense to distribute a single page with a curated subset of
your work, perhaps with a URL to a more exhaustive CV?

~~~
SeanLuke
A CV is like a Viking chest-pounding saga about your Great Deeds. The currency
of research and academia is publications, presentations, and service. You want
to show that you have this in spades. Essentially, a CV is a portfolio, not a
resume.

